# A pigeon in the hand that should be in the Nest :/



## VIVISECTVI (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello All

Yesterday evening I came home to find that one of the adolescent pigeons from the tree hollow in my front yard had fallen.
Now, Pedro (as I have named him for now) is near ready to fly....he has his flight feathers, but the poor guy is still filling in his undersides with his down feathers yet...a little red and barren in spots. After carefully collecting him, and seeing that he can fly to a point but not getting his lift down properly, I launched him upwards in hopes that he'd aim for the hollow.

Well, he didn't make it to the hollow, but probably the single skinniest branch, of course. I am assuming Mom is the one that I see all the time, she has been cooing for him when I grabbed him (his sibling is still in the hollow).
She landed on the branch nearly knocking him off...he proceeded to squawk and she fed him.

Now I don't have a digital camera handy for pics to offer, and I would like to say the story ends here.
But after checking last night and seeing he was still perched in the tree, I went to bed. This morning, it was pouring rain...it's warm out but pouring....no Pedro....I figured he’s toast muttered " SH*T, he must have fell and a cat must have picked him" to my girlfriend as I didn't hear mom cooing for him.
Well heading out the door making a dash for the bus....who do I come across....heading straight for where all the cats hang out?....PEDRO...completely soaked to the bone.

Now this is where it gets tricky. I have had budgies growing up and used to look into my grandfathers pigeon coop all the time so I am not afraid to handle these guys carefully, but I have 2 cats both I rescued as well....that's what I get for being really crappy to animals when I was young...guilt, conscience and karma sending them to me.

So currently Pedro is in a cat carrier (oh the shame if he knew) with a clean ample warm cotton sheet lining it and kind rumpled up so he can nestle in, a dish that cannot be spilled easy of fresh water and a hunk of dark, multigrain rye bread only thing I had that was grain like.

What do I do with him? I can see hints of iridescent purple starting to come through around the neck, and he can sort of fly....how long to get him to flight status? Do I get a ladder and try and jam him back into the hollow, or will that cause the other young one to bail out?

His mother is cooing for him...and I am at work now  

The room he is in is fairly warm so I hope he pulls through from getting his soaking.

Any advice?
Anyone have links to different stages of young pigeons so I can point out where he is at and maybe get a better idea of his needs.

I will assume that I am going to have to hand feed the bugger.....lucky for him I am already heading to the pet supply store for a bag of dog food for the remorseless eating and pooping machine that I have for a mutt  

What type of seed should I be choosing, and or mix if they do not have dove mix....a wild mix? It doesn't appear that they have a beak that can shell sunflower seeds. Am I going to have to give him some grit as well?

Oh, I might add that he does seem healthy and injury free…just doesn’t have the strength and/or lift needed to fly higher then 4 ft then kind of helicopter down….though he does get some good forward momentum.


Marcus


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Marcus, 

Hmmm....not sure what exactly to recommend here. Sounds like mom is nearby and ready and willing to feed her baby, but not sure why he ended up on the street like that soaked from the rain. 

Here is a link to baby pigeon developmental stages:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

What you are doing for him so far sounds great. You can buy kaytee exact baby bird formula from the pet stores for a liquified meal. Perhaps he is ready and willing to try whole seeds though however. So, you could also purchase some wild bird seed or a dove seed mix and see if he will peck and eat on his own. 

The short flights and helicoptering you mentioned sounds good. This means he's not far away from true flight. Perhaps with a little time and patience on your part, he'll be able to be released again into the wild. 

For now, keep him safe in your care, get the things you need, grit isn't a top priority right now. See how he responds to trying seeds on his own and if that doesn't work, then feed him the kaytee formula. He should'n't be far off from independance

Keep us posted!


P.S - I'm curious, are you sure it's a pigeon....they don't normally rest in trees or build nest in hollows. This may be a different kind of pigeon or dove but still, the advice would be the same


----------



## VIVISECTVI (Jun 3, 2005)

> P.S - I'm curious, are you sure it's a pigeon....they don't normally rest in trees or build nest in hollows. This may be a different kind of pigeon or dove but still, the advice would be the same


Oh it's a pigeon, common type. I know sounds odd for it to be nesting in a tree hollow, however his isn't a hole in a tree, but more like a large hollowed out area that would be more akin to offering the same environment as under a bridge.

Judging by the link (thanks a bunch) it appears Pedro is about is anywhere around 24-26 days. There are no pin feathers on his head anymore, but is still lacking all the Poof on his breast....kinda spase there still, I can easily see skin there. Though, he was completely soaked this morning and looked younger like that.....I'll dig out the web cam when I get home and see it I can get a good shot of him with that cheap hunk of junk.

How bad to pidges stress from human contact when they are young? Are they a little more resilient unlike other birds that I have attempted to shelter that passed away?

Marcus


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Marcus, 

Pigeons aren't easily stressed by human contact, so you're fine that way. He will adapt very well to you and your care


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, they are much more resilient than other birds. Having lived closed to humans for thousands of years they aren't as frightened by people as some species. And they are just plain tougher in general. Pigeons survive things that other species don't. If you have to intervene to help the little guy, he'll probably do just fine. Thank you so much for caring about him.


----------



## VIVISECTVI (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok with human contact? Good to hear.

The sooner that he is ready to take flight the better for him.

Would it be a good idea to get a ladder and stuff him back up in the tree? Would his sibling have "bumped" him out if there was not enough room or would have have tried to jump the gun and go for a flight?

Marcus


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

HI Marcus, 

If I were you, I'd care for the youngster for a short time. Pigeons are not like other song birds and generally don't go looking for or seeking out their young, wherever they wander. If you notice that the other sibling is still in the hollow then perhaps, if not...then just keep this one for a spell and hopefully you can get him self feeding and flying in no time for release


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Marcus,

If I read Brad right, I think that he's saying that you can put the youngster back if you see that the other's still in there. Pigeons will not "reject" one that's been handled by humans or one that's been "out for the night." 

It is possible that the other sibling shoved him out--that doesn't usually happen, though. Usually, they just get a little curious and get too close to the edge and then... whoops!

How high is the hollow? And, how tall is your ladder? And, how safe would it be to put him back? Answer these questions for yourself. If there's real risk involved, then it'd be better for you to keep him. That way, the only risk is that you'll get attached! 

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pidgey, 

Yes, that is precisely what I was trying to say but it came out not as simple...LOL. If the other youngster is still there, then yes...try to get this one back in the nesting cavity. Otherwise, if the first youngster is gone, then this one should be kept and nutured in the meantime. Pigeons will not go looking for their lost offspring or get in a tither, wondering where one went. So therefore a detected human scent, lack of a missing young one is of little importance to a pigeon couple, they will feed only what is in front of them at the time


----------



## VIVISECTVI (Jun 3, 2005)

Getting Pedro into the hollow isn't going to be an issue, I am just worried about his overall strength as I don't think he's eaten much in the past 24 hours, and was soaked this morning. I truly hope I don't come home to a Norwegian blue ex-pigeon when I get home..... 
 " ALLO, PEDRO, I'VE A NICE CUTTLEFISH FOR YOU IF YOU WAKE UP, PEDRO PIGEON !!"    


I would prefer that his mom feed him and he goes on his way like nature intended. I really don't have enough time right now to devote to a pidge...I'll make time if I have to, but I would prefer mom carried on her duties with me just being a brief interlude in his life, though it would be cool if he flew down for a visit on occasion.
 

Marcus


----------



## VIVISECTVI (Jun 3, 2005)

*Update*

Well, Pedro is back inside my home again. I had him almost into his hollow, I just launched him into the air and he flew to the branch across from it.
Mom fed him, and I thought, great that is the end of story.

I was up late last night and my dog alerted me that is was time to go to the bathroom. Took her out front for her night pee when she seemed really interested in a spot...upon closer inspection....it was, well...what I found with a flashlight many parts of a former pidge.  A cat ate, and I thought that was the end of Pedro and his brief existence. I wanted to make sure though so I looked at the hollow....I didn't see his sibling, and Pedro wasn't in the tree. I figured that was it, headed back to the house. I realized that I had grabbed my spotlight from the truck, so I walked back to the truck....and low and behold, Pedro was hiding in the grass by the side of the house next door.

Back inside he went, into his cat carrier, fresh water.

Well, he won't eat seed on from what I can tell, but with a Cooing and grabbing I was able to feed him some seeds, dunked the tip of his beak in the water after as well.

I had to use a smaller water dish as the last one....he decided that it was a great place for a bath.

He seems to squeak at me now, and preens himself...stretched his wings and puffed up a little.

As long as I can get him to eat seed on his own, he should be ok.

Such a bad place around here for birds, there are SO MANY CATS.....and lots of strays too.

I don't imagine that mom is going to hang around now that both her babies are missing. I think dad also fell victim to a cat as I have only seen mom for a long time.

Marcus


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry for the sad outcome of Pedro's sibling and possible mom. You did the right thing bringing him inside.
If he is drinking by himself he will in a few days start eating too.
For now you can grind up the seeds, mix them with water and feed them with a syringe (no needle). he should eat 20-30 cc' three times a day.
Leave the seeds out for him so he can peck on them and learn to eat.

He also will need some time out of the carrier so he can exercise his wings. Two hours a day is the minimum time for exercise he needs.

Thank you for caring for little Pedro.

Reti


----------



## VIVISECTVI (Jun 3, 2005)

*Feeding*

I have no syringe to feed Pedro, however I have been hand bombing seeds into his gullet with good success. He flaps, peeps/squeaks and pecks about like mad. If I stick my head down infront of him he pecks at my hair, baffles me with his wings and goes quite wild...it's quite funny.

I am wondering, with all these seeds that he is eating....should I be concerned about grit at all or will mother have given him some already?
There was no dove mix or wild bird, but there was some general mix that had a good assortment of various sizes of seeds and some of those cylinder shaped pellets.

I have been making sure that he gets water after he eats...now THAT is a messy experience every time. I put the tiniest pinch of salt and sugar in the water.

I have also been making sure to get him to stretch his wings and flap. He seems a little cold today though, as he is quite puffy, so added an old shirt for him to roost on.

I'll keep you folks updated.

I also am concerned about his poop, it's a little more runny and no longer the classic green/white...it's more white and brown...is this an issue? My dog is fed ultra premium humand grade food, should I maybe soften some up and give him a little?

Marcus

BTW - He attempts to peck about when I feed him, doesn't often get a seed as I have some sitting out on his feeding area, occasionally he gets one, but even rarer is that he gets down  But he's trying....
He could also be Pedra...I haven't the slightest on how to sex a pidge.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

At this age the sex is hard to tell.
You are doing great caring for him. Yes, some soaked puppy chow would be good for him. The sugar and salt in the water is not necessary at this point since he is stabilized, eating and drinking.
It will be hard to get the grit down his throat, but you can leave it out for him, he might start pecking at it by himself.
I noticed some of the youngestrs I had when started eating by themselves they preferred the millet which is small. You could try to offer him some small seeds like millet, flax seeds, sesame seeds. He might be able to eat those.

Reti


----------



## VIVISECTVI (Jun 3, 2005)

*Update again*

Well, he seems to have green and white poop again. He’s getting better at pecking for seeds as well, though it's still a scatter fest when he tries. He drinks easily as well, as long as I am holding the dish  .

I just have to be extremely vigilant at all times that the bedroom door is closed and that he is high up in the cat carrier...good thing the cats don't like the thing. The past 2 months have been animal rescue months for me, first a kitten, now a pidge.....My dog came from the No Kill Shelter and my original cat was a stray that just wouldn't go away...then earned a spot by promptly catching a mouse. (My guess us she brought the mouse with her and planted it.....I'm on to her, she's sneaky )


Any you folks have been a great help. That's why I love the 'net. Information and assistance from groups that are into every conceivable past time, hobby, and interest. Keep up the great work.

Marcus


----------

